# wtb martin roadrunner frame or fork



## racie35 (Dec 6, 2014)

Like the title says....I'm looking for a martin roadrunner frame and fork...motorized version or the plain one.....860-857-7896 Bruce


----------



## racie35 (Dec 8, 2014)

Bump


----------



## racie35 (Dec 10, 2014)

One more bump....never know


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 21, 2015)

Figured I'd bump this thread because I was wondering if anyone has a martin roadrunner whizzer frame,fork,etc.... I have only ever seen two so please post if you do.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 21, 2015)

Or like this........


----------



## bike (Aug 21, 2015)

*I owned this when it was orig*




bought in LA sold when living inNJ to Tommy Schwinn from chicago area- he restored it..

dont know where it is now


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 22, 2015)

I liked the way the red original one looked better than the blue restored one. To bad you sold it. Does anyone here own it know.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 22, 2015)

Some more pics........


----------



## bike (Aug 22, 2015)

I only ever found a couple of adds I think in HOT ROD mag issue one or early on anyway there is an ad and I think it also said they had an OHV conversion....

Please post any lit you have!

My bike was bump start- no pedals and no kicker- BIMATIC ==also a 4 digit H motor serial number- earliest I can remember seeing


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 22, 2015)

I think they are neat and if anyone had one for sale at a reasonable price I might be interested. So please post any info.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi everyone, Please let me know if anyone has a martin roadrunner; frame, fork, or a complete rolling chassis like below. Thanks please let me know.


----------



## racie35 (Aug 22, 2015)

The frame above I believe is one Mikey Bike had or has and he's very proud of it as you'll find out when he prices it.
 That one is a cantilever with the oddball fork from who knows where. The other style frame is the nice one.  
   Someone is working on a copy of it.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes the pic came from mikey bike but I don't know any way of contacting him. Do you know who is reproducing frames and where I could maybe get one?


----------



## racie35 (Aug 22, 2015)

I don't have his number at the moment, I'll look later.   The proper fork is hard to find,but I found one here a bit back.


----------



## racie35 (Aug 23, 2015)

Messaged you whizzer motorbike fan


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Oct 19, 2015)

Does anyone have one of these neat forks?


----------



## 50sville (Jan 27, 2022)

Mikey Bike ( Fred Richards) had a few! Martin Road Runners


----------

